# Неужели все так плохо!



## Жека 7007 курган (19 Май 2018)

Все добрый день! Прошу помощи врачей.
История такая:
После длительных нагрузок появились боли в области тазобедренного сустава. Прошёл Мрт тазобедренного сустава, результат без паталогий! Далее отправили на ренген поясницы, вот расшифровка рентгенолога;
Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен, задняя позвонковая уступообразная деформированна за счёт смещения l5 к зади на 0,4 см. Костная структура тел и элементов позвоночника не изменена. В двигательных сегментах l 4-5, l5-s1 снижена высота межпозвоночных дисков. Склещированы замыкательные пластинки позвонков. Диагноз остеохондроз l4-5-s1- 3 период. Задний спондиломестез l5.
2 дня назад стала мерзнуть ступня на девой ноге. Поясница не когда не болела. Занимаюсь беговыми лыжами.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Май 2018)

Ничего ужасного на рентгенограммах ПОП нет. 
Можно пройти курс массажа и ЛФК. Можно и к врачу-мануальному терапевту обратиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2018)

Главная жалоба-боли в тазобедренном суставе и мерзнет стопа.
Оба момента могут быть и не связаны с изменениями в позвоночнике.
Не по снимкам определяют причины болезни, по осмотру врача, которому снимки в помощь.

Листез есть ли не видно на этом снимке, машины вижу.
Поставьте на экран монитора с чистым листом бумаги.

При наличии листеза, а не доверять рентгенологу нет смысла, показана функциональная нагрузка-сгибание и разгибание, но решение принимает врач на осмотре.
Может у вас артерии облитерируют и асептический некроз головки тазобедренного сустава!?


----------



## Жека 7007 курган (21 Май 2018)

Тазобедренный сустав поверили, по мрт без особенностей. Вот хорошие снимки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2018)

Листез с натяжкой 3-4 мм.
Кроме костей в суставе есть мышцы, связки, сумка.


----------



## Жека 7007 курган (22 Май 2018)

Скажите пожалуйста, что делать с листезом, опасно ли это?


----------



## Жека 7007 курган (22 Май 2018)

Сделал сегодня МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2018)

Не опасно.
Надо поискать врача.


----------



## Жека 7007 курган (23 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите можно ли ехать на машине на дальнее расстояние? Ехать примерно  2,5 тыс.км


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2018)

Конечно, но посмотрите, как правильно сидеть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2018)

> Добрый день, скажите мог в моем случае ретролистез образоваться вследствие манипуляций костоправа? Очень сильно вдавливал позвоночник, все хрустело. Боль в ноге появилась спустя 2 месяца


Никак.


----------

